# Help with a bakery name



## sweetchefny (Apr 15, 2010)

Hello everyone -  I plan on opening a bakery cafe that offers traditional, as well as vegan and gluten free items.  I don't want to use the word "Sweet" in the name and would love to come up with something that gives the indication of the diverse dietary items we offer.  One possibility is Choices Bakery, but not loving it.  Any creative ideas for me?  Thank you.


----------



## cabotvt (May 5, 2009)

Hello if your paln is to always offer a product FREE of something maybe Freedom Bakery??


----------



## sweetchefny (Apr 15, 2010)

Hello Cabotvt and thank you so much for your response - love it! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

If you called it "Free" Food, then you'd probably get a lot of customers! Ha ha


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

sugar and spice GF goodies


----------



## sweetchefny (Apr 15, 2010)

Hello chefpeon - Yes, I'm sure Freefood would generate a lot of people, though not sure how many would be willing to buy anything/img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif


----------



## sweetchefny (Apr 15, 2010)

I like Sugar and Spice, but unfortunately there is a bakery in the area with that name.  Thanks anyway Tigerwoman.


----------



## swinne (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi. I am new to this site. I thought this thread was interesting. It got me thinking....... I was wondering if it is possible to have a bakery that is both regular & gluten free?

Thanks.

Swinne


----------



## momandchef (Dec 15, 2010)

Ooh Freedom Bakery is cute!

you could emphasize the free like FREEdom Bakery or just do the FREE part in a different font.

that opens up a whole world of possibilities for marketing! Cutesy names for things like the "George Washington" could be a cherry tart; etc.

Red, white and blue for the color scheme.

Good luck!!


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Pure Grain Bakery

Pure & Natural Bakery

Natures Oven bakery


----------



## sweetchefny (Apr 15, 2010)

Swinne said:


> Hi. I am new to this site. I thought this thread was interesting. It got me thinking....... I was wondering if it is possible to have a bakery that is both regular & gluten free?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Swinne


 Hello Swinne - Yes, its possible, but the #1 biggest concern is cross-contamination issues between the regular and the GF products. I plan on having separate equipment, utensils, storage, and displays. Staff training is also KEY.


----------



## sweetchefny (Apr 15, 2010)

Momandchef said:


> Ooh Freedom Bakery is cute!
> 
> you could emphasize the free like FREEdom Bakery or just do the FREE part in a different font.
> 
> ...


Hi Momandchef! Yes, I loved FREEdom bakery also, but I found out its copyrighted.


----------



## sweetchefny (Apr 15, 2010)

ChefBillyB said:


> Pure Grain Bakery
> 
> Pure & Natural Bakery
> 
> Natures Oven bakery


Hi ChefBillyB - These are great too! Thanks.


----------



## siloway (Mar 24, 2011)

Liberty bakery

Liberty's bakery

Liberty's oven

Liberty's patisserie

Independance bakery...


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Market Bakery

Basket Bakery


----------

